# LISBON | Castilho 203 - Refurbishment & Conversion | 14 fl | T/O



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

*Castilho 203*

Architecture: ARX

Developer: Vanguard Properties

Designed in the 1970's as an office building (architect Tomás Taveira), it will be now converted to residential use, with a contemporary architectural design by ARX Arquitectos. Located at a prestigious location, with breath-taking panoramic views of Eduardo VII Park, the city’s historic centre and the Tagus River. With two residential concepts — Cityflats and Skyflats with 360° views — Castilho 203 breathes a cosmopolitan atmosphere of great sophistication and quality in its details, such as balconies suspended over the park, the marble-lined iron structure or refined high-end materials and equipment.


*The building today:*



Marco Bruno said:


>



*The new project:*



ERVATUGA said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Some renders! 









*Original Size*


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Update



Marco Bruno said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB8yf4PrHjAt/


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Update


----------



## Bestoftheworld (Aug 30, 2018)

Il prefer the old version. Sorry.


----------

